# Keansburg Beach



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

Went down to Keansburg Beach after work for about an hour. When I first got there around 5:30, there was some baitfish jumping around the water. It died off pretty quickly though. I ended up catching a small striper on a deadly dick. Wasn't too bad for a quick trip..

I was fishing by the parking lot at the end of Main Street right past the bar.


----------

